
The U.S. Digital Services Playbook - dandrewsen
https://playbook.cio.gov/
======
revelation
My playbook for the U.S. Digital Services: throw away the fucking playbook.

You can already see them sitting in meetings for months discussing each bullet
point on the playbook, getting nothing done.

~~~
chrisan
You do realize this wasnt created "by the government" but instead Mikey
Dickerson who was poached from Google to fix healthcare.gov

I think it would be worthwhile to read instead of "throw away the fucking
playbook" site unseen

------
TomDavey
I think that this sentence, from Play 8 "Choose a modern technology stack,"
could have far reaching significance:

"In particular, digital services teams should consider using open source,
cloud based, and commodity solutions across the technology stack, as these
solutions have seen widespread adoption and support by the most successful
private-sector consumer and enterprise software technology companies."

Note "open source." I doubt that companies like Microsoft and Oracle are very
pleased to be reading this directive.

If the directive is taken seriously by government agencies, especially by DoD,
the benefits could be very large, I daresay even transformational for the
open-source ecosystem and the companies built upon it.

~~~
serge2k
Doesn't the DoD already take Open Source very seriously?

~~~
mpyne
Yep.

Not seriously enough IMHO, but I was using open source _in my job_ as far back
as 2006, on gear that wasn't even that new.

------
miles932
Mikey absolutely rocks.

------
ibejoeb
> Make it simple and intuitive

Wish the back button worked. This whole section is comprised of good points,
so it's a shame that this simple brochure site doesn't follow.

~~~
ChristianBundy
[https://github.com/whitehouse/playbook/pulls](https://github.com/whitehouse/playbook/pulls)

